# Idea's for a Betta Tank



## Supernova (Feb 17, 2009)

I would like to build my own betta aquarium to house 6 bettas with approx. 2 gallons each. Beside the regular rectangle tank divided into 6 different areas, are they any other shapes or styles of tank that you have seen or have yourself?

Any ideas appreciated!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I have seen two really interesting ones in a fancy restaurant a while ago. 

One was a modified low height hexagonal tank. (divided from the center), so that each of the bettas get a decent sized triangle tank. Assume that this is one is relatively easy to make, assuming you have something to hold the hexagonal shape.

One was roughly the same idea, but instead of hexagonal, it was circular. So each betta would get a pie shaped piece. Ease of manufacture? hard if you make it from scratch, easy if you can find a cylindrical tank.

Another random possibility, instead of dividing the rectangular tank vertically. why not put the dividers diagonally, so you get these 6 right side up, up side down trapezoids. 

just a thought.

ooooo...another idea:

have 6 2 gallon tanks. And the general idea is to put the tanks on top of each other, but zig-zagged. So the second tank is to the right of the first, then the third is to the left of the second. 

Then mount the entire zig zag pattern into a wall made of foam and such. So that the whole thing can actually stand up by it self. To make it more of a zen theme (and also for structural integrity), take pieces of bamboo shoots cut vertically in half. and stick them to the wall to support the tank's weight. (your gonna need a lot to support 5 "hanging" tanks).

hope I didn't just confuse you, I have the idea in the head, but kinda hard to explain in words.


----------



## Supernova (Feb 17, 2009)

Great ideas! Thanks!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

keep us updated with how the tanks turn out


----------



## Supernova (Feb 17, 2009)

will do! thanks


----------

